# Remember never to forget.



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

9/11/2001


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

As many of you know, I live (and work) very close to the site of the WTC. This morning I was on my may to the Greenmarket (farmers' market) that has reopened just across the street from the southeast corner of the site. Normally, I see lots of tourists on their way to and from the WTC site, sometimes in commercial "commemorative" t-shirts that only make me very angry. But today, I saw a group of a half-dozen or so people all in the same special t-shirt: with a picture of a line chef from Windows on the World, and a message that they would never forget him. I wanted to hug each one of them.  

We must always remember the love for those gone, and never dwell on hate of those who were not responsible.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

9/11/2001 is 1 of those strange incidences where everyone remembers what they did that day as the horror and tragity was unfolding around them. Even today, the sight of the 2 planes crashing into the towers and then collapsing still brings a chill down my spine. I'll never forget.


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

Suzanne, I did not know u lived near the wtc. I used to live in Battery City and when 9l11 happened I could not belive it. I ccannot comprehend what it looked like. I have not gone down there yet. We've been back to NYC alot of times. Its getting bettr and I shud go. Tell me what is haappening there. Are supportive of a memorial?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Wizcat, I have a whole range of thoughts and emotions on this. I was lucky in not losing anyone I know personally, although I did know some Windows people by reputation. If it's okay with you, I'd rather not go into it publicly.

As for the neighborhood, everything is sort of back to "normal" (whatever that is) and has been for a long time. But people have very strong feelings about what should or should not be built in the future, which may make a difference in what happens -- provided the Powers That Be (aka the Port Authority and the Lower Manhattan Development Corporation) listen to what the PEOPLE are all saying, contradictory though it may be.

No one could believe it then. No one can believe it still. But it happened.


----------

